# My 2004 Halloween pics



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

Ok so finally here they are! I did this yard haunt at my parents place. It was a perfect night for mystery and horror. The air itself was filled with monsters! bwahaha!


----------



## VtheVamp (Apr 27, 2004)

thats some cool stuff. I am actually starting to collect materials to make next year kick ass. Great job!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Looks good to me! Love the tombstones and the gate on the fence.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

One word NICE


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

thank you for your comments. yeah I'm very proud of the tombstones. I made them in 1998 and I still use them every Halloween whenever I go visit my parents at the end of October. I do this haunts at their place cause I live in an apartment on the second floor so there not much I can do on my little balcony. 

The thing I don't like is I always have to create my yard haunts in a hurry. I usually spend 2-3 days displaying the stuff then I enjoy it a couple days and November 1st I take it away cause I have to leave. But hey, I always manage to create something new within this sort period of time. This year I made the Frankenstein's operation table. Originally I wanted to put my monsters a little bit away from that table but it was so windy I had to tie them up. For some reasons the pictures I took at night don't show up very well on internet but the look was awesome with the lights I put. They're was also a strobe light I used a couple nights and some creepy music. But where were the kids this year?!? We've only got 6 little monsters!!!  Ah well, I still have alot of candies.


----------

